

Why money messes with your mind - agrinshtein
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20127001.200-why-money-messes-with-your-mind.html?full=true

======
time_management
I noticed this when I worked on a trading floor. Even though the amounts of
money being discussed were very large (a good trader could send millions
across the table in one transaction) the game always seemed sterile to me, but
to the traders, it was exciting.

I also never "got" the poker bug. Even though I was reasonably good at the
game, it never seemed to be that interesting to me.

